# Let me introduce myself



## scoops762 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been lurking the forum for a couple months, but haven't really posted anything. Anyway, I'm 33 5'9" 187lbs. On my second cycle of test and anavar. Looking forward to networking, gaining,  and sharing knowledge with the other members. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------



## Drugsgear (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Bro and welcome!
 If you have any questions feel free to contact me.
 Sincerely,Alan


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

